# WOC - When you wear red lips ..



## Blushbaby (Feb 16, 2009)

...which blushers do you tend to wear with them? 

I have loads of pinky/plummy blushers but don't think they'll go with red lips. and I've just bought 2 red/burgundy lippies and will probably be getting another three shades over the next few days.

Which blushers do you tend to wear when you do a red lip?

Thank you


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_...which blushers do you tend to wear with them? 

I have loads of pinky/plummy blushers but don't think they'll go with red lips. and I've just bought 2 red/burgundy lippies and will probably be getting another three shades over the next few days.

Which blushers do you tend to wear when you do a red lip?

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's something i always want to know.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 16, 2009)

Most the time I use plums just use a light hand! Enough to create a flush I sometimes use pink too but very lighly!


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 16, 2009)

I agree with Laguayaca, if you want to use a colored blush then it should be applied with a light hand otherwise i suggest you go with a bronzer/highlighter.


----------



## makeba (Feb 16, 2009)

i love to use gingerly or sincere blush or even coppertone


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 16, 2009)

I usually use a bronzer or a light gold color.


----------



## User67 (Feb 16, 2009)

Something natural like Gingerly or Coppertone.


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 16, 2009)

Could you use Trace Gold or Sunbasque?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 16, 2009)

When I do red lips I usually try to tone down the rest of my face. I'm NW45, so I go with something like Brunette MSF, Sweet As Cocoa blush, or Raizin blush.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! 

Yeah I was thinking I could possibly use Raizin, X-Rocks & Sweet as Cocoa but all my other blushes  ...nah.

I have Sunbasque so will experiment with that when my lippies arrive and I've been meaning to take a closer look at Trace Gold and Gingerly so will have a look at those when I'm in MAC next weekend.

I totally forgot I have Brunette MSF too! (a sign of having too much make up when you forget what you actually own!!)

I'm gonna get Albatross next weekend so I know I can rock that.

Thanks again for the replies, you've all been really helpful - as always


----------



## na_pink (Feb 16, 2009)

if im wearing clown colours then i would wear something that can barely be seen on my cheeks

however this weekend i wore a red and black dress, red she said lips and .... EXHIBIT A blush .. yep a bright red freaking blush on my cheeks ... ending up having to rub off a bit with some tissue because i forgot how highly pigmented it was .. but i thought it looked quite cute ( notice i said "I thought")


----------



## kariii (Feb 16, 2009)

I wear peachy color blushes like 'enough said' or peachtwist, sometimes so ceylon


----------



## yoyie (Feb 17, 2009)

I use lovejoy by NARS...


----------



## nazneen372 (Feb 27, 2009)

When I do red lips it is always a "pinup" 1950s style look with winged liner, I pair it with Expensive Pink eyeshadow and a translucent cool pink blush and the whole thing pops!

Mine is Shu Uemura P Wine 25 but I think something like Dollymix would work well too for this look.


----------



## nunu (Feb 27, 2009)

Any matte Peach blush, i wear MAC's blush in margin.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 27, 2009)

i love any of my warm toned MSF's (warmed, so ceylon, global glow) with red lips. makes'em pop!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 1, 2009)

It depends for me...

if I want that light look with neutral eyes and cheeks and a poppin lip, I will still with only a highlight or a very pale light pink blush. Such as Pink Swoon, Don't Be Shy, Otherwordly, Global Glow, Warmed.

If I want that GLAMYOURUs look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will go with a bright pink or warmer color like Sunbasque with Peaches.


----------



## Ziya (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL GlamYourUs looks are always awesome FYI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tehehe!


----------



## tkh777 (Mar 1, 2009)

A VERY lightly applied blush. Often I reach for orgasm


----------



## garnetmoon (Mar 1, 2009)

I think for me it depends on my overall look. Usually I pair red l/s with either neutral/semi gold eye with winged liner or gray/silvery eye with winged liner. In the case of the former look I would also pick a red l/s that has some gold in it then I would use either gold or reddish blush. For golds I use Otherworldly blush le (MY FAVE!!!), New Vegas MSF le , or even Gold Deposit MSF. For a reddish blush I usually use Merrily mineralized blush (it's reddish with gold flecks) with a very light hand/skunk brush. If I use the second eye look then I would use a cooler toned red l/s and either skip blush altogether or I would the red side of the Mi'Lady MES le also with a light hand. It's a coppery kind of red but it has silver flecks that make it more cool for a gray eye.

In general I find that red l/s amps up my own natural flush and so I generally don't have to wear blush because it can easily become overkill. I also feel like pink, plum, and orange blushes can really clash with red. So I would skip those. HTH.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 1, 2009)

same here. When I do red (viva glam 1). I would wear a slight touch of bronzer on my cheeks (warm msf) .


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 17, 2009)

I feel like there is nooo rules on what blush to wear wit red lips. It all depends on what look you're going for and preference. I've used sweet as cocoa, razin, dollymix and pinch me, so try a bronzer, a pink or a plummy colors.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 17, 2009)

I dunno, I never thought of this before, I think I kinda just wing it... But looking at my pics it seems like I sculpt my face rather than apply blush...


----------

